
Physics can explain the fastball’s unexpected twist, new study finds - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/physics-can-explain-the-fastballs-unexpected-twist-new-study-finds/
======
cuchoi
If it couldn't I would be very worried.

~~~
Waterluvian
Well, I think we mean that we don't currently know how to use physics to
explain it. The way stones move in Curling is another example. There's ideas
but I don't think there's a consensus.

------
josh2600
How is this different from the Magnus effect?

~~~
paulcole
The article’s subtitle might lead you to believe reading the article might
help you get a little more info.

> MORE THAN JUST THE MAGNUS EFFECT —

~~~
aidenn0
But the body text at no point discusses the difference. They did disprove a
theorized non-magnus effect for the two seem fastball; it's still entirely the
axis of rotation.

The only thing unrelated to the Magnus effect discussed as being real was the
knuckle ball, but that's a no brainier since those are thrown with minimal
spin.

